
A patient died after ransomware attackers hit a German hospital - apsec112
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/09/18/1008582/a-patient-has-died-after-ransomware-hackers-hit-a-german-hospital/
======
thih9
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24513820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24513820)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

------
djsumdog
I submitted this earlier today and it was flagged. Why?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24516023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24516023)

~~~
dang
Users flagged it—probably because that article was not an original source. It
just links to the AP report.

